# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  A Township Tale - Les CPC en vacances

## Hideo

Le site woueb
Le jeu n'est pas sur steam, il faut se creer un compte sur leur site et dl le launcher.

*Le serveur prive "CPC Town" est up.
Pour y accéder il faut: 
- me donner votre pseudo pour que je puisse vous inviter
- saisir le code d'invitation jesaispastropou : '1146217028'
Pour pouvoir rejoindre un serveur il faut d'abord avoir termine le tuto*

"A Open World, Multiplayer, VR RPG" qui disent. 
*Gratuit* sur PCVR, sort sur Quest pour 10 balles cet ete. 



Le jeu se joue par "village" (serveur) de potentiellement pas mal de monde (j'ai lu que ca commençait a galerer a partir de 20 joueurs donc au moins ca). 
Quand on arrive le village est tout casse, le principal "objectif" etant de tout remettre sur pied. 
Pour faire ca on passe par un system de skills et surtout de craft plutot sexy je dois dire.

Un dev a fait une petite presentation ddu craft, ca donne une bonne idee : 


On se balade donc pour recolter des ressources dans la foret, les mines etc. 
Le tout en tabassant les monstres qui se pointent. 
On peut miner / forger / travailler le bois / cuisiner / bastonner
Le jeu a clairement une grosse composante sandbox / communaute / RP / Chill, je me dis que ca pourrait etre une experience rigolote entre canards.
J'en sais pas encore beaucoup plus.

Le client est donc gratos sur PCVR, et on peut avoir un serveur prive (visiblement sans limite de temps) pour 10 malheureux euros, donc en terme d'accessibilite on est bien.

Des motives ?  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Je testerais à l'occase déjà pour voir ce que ça donne, vu que c'est gratos.

Pour le serveur privé, visiblement il faut prendre une souscription "supporter" à 10 USD/mois. Une fois qu'il est créé, ils ne disent pas combien de temps ils le gardent si on arrête la souscription, mais ouais à l'état actuel c'est bien possible que ça reste indéfiniment tant que ça n'explose pas. Que quelqu'un joue sur une instance ou une autre ne change peut-être pas grand chose sur leur infra.
Et le perso a l'air indépendant des serveurs.

----------


## Hideo

Faut prend la souscription pour avoir acces au serveur wai.
J'ai lu sur reddit y'a quelques jours que visiblement on garde le serveur meme apres l'avoir arrete, faut que je vois si je retrouve ca mais a 10 balles / mois au pire ca vaaaaaaaaaaaa.

----------


## 564.3

> Faut prend la souscription pour avoir acces au serveur wai.
> J'ai lu sur reddit y'a quelques jours que visiblement on garde le serveur meme apres l'avoir arrete, faut que je vois si je retrouve ca mais a 10 balles / mois au pire ca vaaaaaaaaaaaa.


Ouais c'est sur, je payais plus cher que ça après avoir acheté un MMO plein pot dans le temps, et c'était juste pour avoir le droit de me connecter sur un serveur public  ::ninja:: 

Enfin avant de dire que je vais m'y mettre plus que quelques heures, j'attends quand même de voir ce que donne le jeu, surtout qu'on arrive dans la saison où je vais pas jouer aussi souvent que d'hab.
C'est déjà cool qu'on puisse jouer gratos sur un serveur random pour voir ce que ça donne.

----------


## Hideo

Hesites pas a nous faire un p'tit retour du coup

----------


## Darth

On peut lancer l'idée pour lundi soir de tester tous ensemble. Y'a moyen de se retrouver sur le meme serveur public ou faut vraiment passer par le privé pour s'en sortir ?

----------


## Hideo

Le serveur public sont généralement assez avances, voir termine ou modifies et c'est plein de (tres) jeunes anglois tout partout. 
En solo ca se fait bien, les 2h que j'ai passe dans le jeu j'ai croise quelques types sympas qui m'avaient explique comment le craft fonctionne. 
La plethore de station de craft / recettes / batiments m'avaient un peu perdu par contre. 
Mais en groupe je pense qu'il vaut mieux partir sur un truc neuf a notre rythme, ca sera principalement le plaisir de la decouverte.

Si y'a de la motive, je peux m'occuper de booker le serveur y'a pas de soucis.

----------


## Darth

C'est sur que ça m'intéresse un peu plus de découvrir le bousin sans les anglois qui ont tout réparé. 
Si ça te derange pas de booker le serveur, on lance une soirée officielle si y'a du monde qui veut jouer.

----------


## Fabiolo

Il n'est pas sur steam si?

edit; hum ah, faut passer par leur site pour chopper le truc on dirait.

----------


## Hideo

C'est ca, ils ont un laucher maison qu'il faut telechoper et il faut egalement creer un compte sur leur plateforme.

----------


## Hideo

Le serveur prive "CPC Town" est up. 

Pour y accéder il faut soit que vous m'ajoutiez en ami (chercher 'Hideo') puis que je vous invite. 
Ou que vous saisissiez ce code d'invitation jesaispastropou : '1146217028' 

D'apres le wiki: 
_'Alternatively, your friends can be provided with the Server Code found under the server's name in the launcher, and this can be entered into the same box to accept the invite.'_

----------


## nodulle

Super merci à toi pour le serveur !  :;):  Je t'ai envoyé mon invit'.  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Jamais réussi à bloquer une soirée VR depuis fort trop longtemps, mais là ca me titille vachement plus qu'une soirée sur des maps "chelou" de Pavlov, le client est en cours d'install chez wam

----------


## Hideo

Si vous essayez de rejoindre le serveur, manifestez vous ici. 
C'est pas encore tres clair leur truc et la web console est.... brute de décoffrage on va dire.

----------


## 564.3

Je suis un peu cuit ce soir, on verra déjà mais au moins j'ai déjà fait le tuto et même lu quelques trucs sur le wiki.
Pour ceux qui préfèrent un truc écrit clair à un bric à brac pas clair en VR: https://townshiptale.fandom.com/wiki/Getting_Started

Sinon je crois qu'on peut joindre un serveur en démarrant le tuto (pas besoin de le finir) et en allant au menu principal, mais ça reste à confirmer.
En tous cas quand on démarre le jeu on n'a accès qu'à un truc simplifié avant d'aller dans le tuto.

----------


## Darth

Bon il est sympa ce jeu bien que j'ai faillit quicher a couper du bois avec la chaleur de malade. 
Après il prend un temps fou et c'est pas a 6 pélos et 3h par soirée qu'on va finir notre village  ::XD:: 

Dommage également qu'on puisse pas y jouer en flat, a part la mécanique de craft y'a pas vraiment de quoi se taper le cul par terre niveau interaction.

----------


## Hideo

Bonne petit intro wai  ::): 
Si on est assez a accrocher je pense que y'a moyen d'en voir le "bout", on a pas forcement besoin de absolument tout reparer. 
De quoi nous occuper pendant quelques petites soirees. 
Apres le serveur est la h24 jusqu'a la fin des temps visiblement, c'est aussi compatible en petites sessions perso ou a quelques gens. 

Un petit recap' rapidos jusqu'a ce que je me barre : 

Niveau progression du coup : 
 - on a debloque la foret
 - on a debloque la forge 
 - on a craft nos premier petits items (marteau, poignee) 

Dans un avenir plus ou moins proche en tete j'ai 
 - continuer a explorer, y'a encore pas mal de trucs accessibles qu'on a pas vu et a partir de la trouver les shrines pour les competences / la tour a grimper.
 - crafter des outils pour la recolte (pioche, hache) et pour le craft (ciseau a bois, marteau)
 - crafter des vrais sac a dos 
 - apprendre a faire de la vraie bouffe

----------


## Darth

D'ailleurs question con dans les commandes consoles est ce que tu peux faire varier le besoin de bouffe ou c'est just on/off.
En un peu plus de 2h de jeu sur la soirée j'ai quand meme du bouffer 4 pieces de viandes et 6/7 champi. 
Ca fait beaucoup non ?

----------


## Hideo

J'ai acces a une console et je crois bien qu'on puisse modifier ce genre de petites choses mais j'ai pas encore trouve de ressource en ligne pour ca digne de ce nom.
J'ai pas cherche non plus.

----------


## 564.3

Dans ce genre de jeux la bouffe c'est un problème qu'au début, une fois qu'on a optimisé on aura tous une pile de ce qui est le plus efficace dans notre sac.
Là j'ai mangé n'importe quoi et j'étais toujours au bord de la fringale malgré l'estomac plein.
D'ailleurs j'ai déco pas longtemps après Hideo, j'avais aussi faim IRL avec ces conneries  ::ninja:: 
Bon et j'étais cuit après ma journée de boulot au chaud, et chez moi faisait pas si frais que ça non plus…

----------


## Darth

Clairement la semaine pro je fous la clim AVANT de mettre le casque.

----------


## nodulle

J'ai transvasé des bricoles entre le town hall la forge et la menuiserie pour remettre des choses là où il faut. J'ai déposé une pioche et un marteau dans le râtelier de la menuiserie. Si vous pouvez le remettre à sa place quand vous utilisez un outil ou une arme ou dire ou vous les laissez.  :;): 

Bon sinon la pioche en cuivre est quand même plus efficace, il faut 2x moins de coup pour casser les rochers !  ::):  J'imagine que pour la hache ça va être pareil. Il va falloir en fabriquer.

----------


## hommedumatch

> Là j'ai mangé n'importe quoi et j'étais toujours au bord de la fringale


Je vais mettre ça en signature.
Je vous rejoins dés que je peux.

----------


## Rodwin

Bien vu Nodulle !
Les outils sont rangés, et les ressources récupérées sont déposées dans les boites communes à l'extérieur des bâtiments, à votre disposition !

----------


## Hideo

> J'ai transvasé des bricoles entre le town hall la forge et la menuiserie pour remettre des choses là où il faut. J'ai déposé une pioche et un marteau dans le râtelier de la menuiserie. Si vous pouvez le remettre à sa place quand vous utilisez un outil ou une arme ou dire ou vous les laissez. 
> 
> Bon sinon la pioche en cuivre est quand même plus efficace, il faut 2x moins de coup pour casser les rochers !  J'imagine que pour la hache ça va être pareil. Il va falloir en fabriquer.


T'es arrive la fin de la durabilité de la pioche de cuivre ou ca a l'air assez solide ?

----------


## nodulle

Non je l'ai testé 5 min, il commençait à être tard et j'étais tout seul. Rodwin m'avait lâchement abandonné à peine rentré dans la mine, soit disant ses manettes n'avaient plus de batterie...  ::ninja:: 

Ah oui et j'ai oublié de le dire mais avant hier j'ai rangé du minerais dans les caisses en face de la forge.

----------


## hommedumatch

C'est un jeu de besogneux. Je viens de faire le tutoriel. Le craft a l'air pas mal. Je comprends ma signature. J'ai croisé un français qui crevait la dalle et s'empressait de cuire plusieurs cuisses bleues de poulet.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est un jeu de besogneux. Je viens de faire le tutoriel. Le craft a l'air pas mal. Je comprends ma signature. J'ai croisé un français qui crevait la dalle et s'empressait de cuire plusieurs cuisses bleues de poulet.


C'est un expert probablement, je mangeais le poulet cru (+ l'os, faut être patient) et surtout me gavais de champis rouges à poids blanc (crus aussi).
Ça marche moins bien  ::ninja::

----------


## Darth

Est ce que ceux qui ont bourré cette semaine sur le jeu peuvent faire un résumé ici de ce qui a été accompli et/ou découvert, ça sera plus simple que de trier 50 posts sur le chat steam pour ceux qui n'ont pas relancé le bousin depuis la soirée d'avant.

----------


## 564.3

> Est ce que ceux qui ont bourré cette semaine sur le jeu peuvent faire un résumé ici de ce qui a été accompli et/ou découvert, ça sera plus simple que de trier 50 posts sur le chat steam pour ceux qui n'ont pas relancé le bousin depuis la soirée d'avant.


Je ne crois pas qu'on ait débloqué de nouvelles zones, mais je n'ai pas tout exploré de celles de base. J'ai surtout fait quelques checklists perso (les panneaux bleus).

Je me suis fait un sac à dos en cuir avec une partie des ingrédients que j'ai restock ensuite. C'est surtout le cuir qui me semble chaud à trouver. Et faut utiliser le petit marteau en fer qui traine entre la salle d'artisanat et la menuiserie. Avec un en pierre c'est plus difficile (pas mal de risques de rater).

J'ai fait une pioche et y ait attaché une lanterne qui trainait dans la mine (du loot de Rodwin je crois). On peut y transférer pas mal de charbon, ça fait comme un slot d'inventaire dédié.
Globalement j'ai l'impression que Rodwin a pas mal farmé les premiers niveaux de la mine, on y a fait un tours hier aussi. Ça rapporte des ressources et objets qu'on met dans les slots des ateliers divers.

On a réparé le puit dans la coline derrière le Town Hall avec Nodulle. J'ai ramené la plupart des pierres et on a un peu tapé dans le stock de bois de la menuiserie (une 40e). Par contre je n'ai pas l'impression que ça serve à grand chose, c'est un peu galère de trimbaler la flotte. Si on fait tomber des trucs dans le puit ils respawnent à une sorte de bouche d'égout en contrebas.

----------


## Hideo

> C'est un jeu de besogneux.


Tres mais c'est ce qui fait le charme du bordel, y'a du taff a faire, ca prend du temps / de l'energie et du coup ca demande de se specialiser pour etre plus efficasse sur une tache en particulier et de compter sur les autres pour le reste.




> Est ce que ceux qui ont bourré cette semaine sur le jeu peuvent faire un résumé ici de ce qui a été accompli et/ou découvert, ça sera plus simple que de trier 50 posts sur le chat steam pour ceux qui n'ont pas relancé le bousin depuis la soirée d'avant.


Y faudrait qu'on reflechisse un peu a un moyen de report ce qui a ete fait/craft  et surtout ce sur quoi il faudrait se focus. 
J'ai le sentiment que maintenir un OP ca serait pas assez flexible / a jour. 
Google doc ? P'tet un tableur + discussion ici ca devrait le faire large. 

Je suis pas chez moi ce soir mais j'ai acces a une machine / internet j'vais essayer de garder un oeil ici / sur steam pour ceux qui vont p'tet avoir besoin d'invit pour rejoindre le serveur. 
Oubliez pas le code dans l'OP, on a toujours pas trouve ou le foutre mais c'est sense marcher comme une invit.

----------


## nodulle

En fait quand on est membre d'un serveur, on peut accepter les demandes d'invit (ce que j'ai pu faire pour hommedumatch). Quand on est dans le lobby, sur le mur de droite il y a trois panneaux. Sur le panneau de droite, il faut sélectionner le serveur, cliquer sur "request" et de là on peut accepter/refuser les demandes.  :;):  Quand j'y pense, c'est peut-être par là qu'on peut entrer le code d'invit, à tester.

----------


## 564.3

Hier soir on a exploré derrière la foret et découvert quelques camps vides (devrait y a voir des monstres ?) et construit l'accès à deux autels pour gérer les compétences. Ça demandait des ressources normales, mais il y a aussi des raccourcis à reconstruire pour y arriver rapidement depuis le village. Là faut du bois de boulot et du bois noir qu'on ne sait pas comment choper. Un qui va vers la forge demande des lingots d'or et je ne sais plus quoi.
À un moment le serveur a crashé et redémarré, on a eu peut-être 1min de rollback donc ça va.
On a fait sauter le raccourcis entre la forge et la mine (murs de pierre noire à faire péter à la dynamite).
Ensuite on est allé faire un tours dans la mine et récupéré des ressources, quelques recettes et tablettes de craft. Pour le cuir, faut vraiment venir avec une pelle pour déterrer les caisses. Des tas à creuser sans caisse visible filent deux barres de minerai rouge, on ne sait pas trop ce que c'est.
J'ai crafté une hache en bronze et testé sur des arbres blancs derrière la forêt (peut-être des boulots), mais ça ne marche pas. Peut-être pas le bon type de hache, ça ressemble à une lame de hallebarde plutôt, ou pas les bons matériaux.

----------


## Darth

Je viens de regarder le wiki, le bouleau ressemble bien a du boulot au niveau du tronc et un feuillage orangé et peut etre coupé avec du cuivre. Le bois noir a une écorce en "cellule" et doit etre coupé avec du fer.

Les camps abandonnés le sont bien réellement.

----------


## 564.3

> Je viens de regarder le wiki, le bouleau ressemble bien a du boulot au niveau du tronc et un feuillage orangé et peut etre coupé avec du cuivre. Le bois noir a une écorce en "cellule" et doit etre coupé avec du fer.
> 
> Les camps abandonnés le sont bien réellement.


Ouais j'ai aussi jeté un coup d'œil et ce que j'avais fait était bien une hache, logiquement ça aurait du passer mais ils étaient peut-être indestructibles.
Enfin comme les marteaux, chez le menuisier avec un gros ça n'a pas l'air de passer pour je ne sais quelle raison.

----------


## hommedumatch

J'ai nettoyé le bordel à l'entrée de la mine, ramassé quelques trucs et vidé mes sacs avant de mourir de faim. J'ai vu sur le wiki comment cuisiner. Je suis paré pour ce soir.
Comment allumer la lanterne à main? J'ai essayé d'y introduire de l'herbe morte dedans, ça ne fait rien.

----------


## nodulle

Il faut toujours avoir à manger sur soi, la fringale arrive vite, comme tu as pu en faire l'expérience.  ::):  Et si tu as faim tu ne peux plus courir. Il y a pas mal de cuisse de poulet cuite ou non à la taverne. 

Pour la lanterne il faut mettre des buches ou du charbon dedans. Et pas qu'une seule unité sinon ça crame en 2s (et c'est pas une image). Le problème de la lanterne c'est que ça consomme des ressources.

----------


## Darth

> Ouais j'ai aussi jeté un coup d'œil et ce que j'avais fait était bien une hache, logiquement ça aurait du passer mais ils étaient peut-être indestructibles.
> Enfin comme les marteaux, chez le menuisier avec un gros ça n'a pas l'air de passer pour je ne sais quelle raison.


Ceux qu'on a trouvé c'est pas des bouleaux, dans le jeu ils sont bien avec les taches noirs.




> J'ai nettoyé le bordel à l'entrée de la mine, ramassé quelques trucs et vidé mes sacs avant de mourir de faim. J'ai vu sur le wiki comment cuisiner. Je suis paré pour ce soir.
> Comment allumer la lanterne à main? J'ai essayé d'y introduire de l'herbe morte dedans, ça ne fait rien.


Faut y mettre du bois coupé ou du charbon dans la lanterne.

Edith: Headshot by nodulle

----------


## 564.3

> Ceux qu'on a trouvé c'est pas des bouleaux, dans le jeu ils sont bien avec les taches noirs.


Ouaip j'ai refait un tours tout à l'heure pour confirmer, et j'ai trouvé de vrais bouleaux plus loin. Par contre ça commence à chauffer, les ents ne sont pas contents et il y en a de divers types.
J'ai pas cherché la baston et quand même ramené 36 morceaux de bouleaux (2 arbres) dans le chemin à débloquer à l'ouest (entre mine et town hall). Il en faut 200.
C'est ce qui me semble le plus important pour l'instant, les raccourcis qui font gagner 2 min on les débloquera plus tard. Vu que ça ouvre vers une zone inconnue, on peut éventuellement commencer à le remplir presque à fond et attendre lundi pour finir de l'ouvrir et explorer en groupe.

Protip pour couper du bois avec les grosse tête de hache, en fait la hitbox est tout au bout de la lame, ça ne sert à rien de taper avec le grand tranchant… Il reste 1 ou 2 têtes de hache du genre à la forge.

En passant dans un camp vide j'ai trouvé une lance que j'utilise comme arme principale, et un plan de lame de grosse épée. Bizarrement à la forge je n'arrive plus à en remettre dans les étagères et les classeurs verticaux sont pleins, faudra ptet faire du ménage je ne sais comment.

Tant que j'y étais j'ai fabriqué quelques têtes de marteau, je n'avais pas fait gaffe qu'on avait le plan.  J'ai fabriqué 3 marteaux, 2 chez le menuisier et 1 à la salle de craft. Et 2 têtes en rab' trainent dans une étagère de la menuiserie.
Pour tester le marteau, j'ai fait une sacoche en cuir, mais je ne sais pas comment l'accrocher. Elle traine dans l'étagère du fond de la salle de craft, avec le marteau.

----------


## nodulle

Au fait hier soir j'ai construit un appareil pour démonter les armes et les outils dans la forge, j'ai forgé un marteau (qui est à la forge). J'ai vu que l'on pouvait construire une machine pour fondre les objets en métaux à l'extérieur de la forge sur la droite (ça serait bien pratique pour fondre toutes les merdouilles qu'on trouve dans les coffres et qui encombrent les étagères et récupérer le métal). Je n'ai pas réussi non plus à ranger un moule sur les étagères.

Pour la sacoche en cuir, ça doit être une amélioration du sac à dos, pour ça il faut un appareil à construire dans la maison de craft (ça serait pas mal de l'avoir aussi pour augmenter la taille du sac).

Sinon je suis allé faire un tour au-dessus de la mine et il y a pas mal de cuivre/charbon à miner et des mobs à tuer. Il y a aussi un mur à faire exploser !

----------


## hommedumatch

> Pour la sacoche en cuir, ça doit être une amélioration du sac à dos, pour ça il faut un appareil à construire dans la maison de craft (ça serait pas mal de l'avoir aussi pour augmenter la taille du sac).


Ah! Cette sorte de grue sur la recette.

J'ai tenté et foiré 3 fois le tuto pour faire un manche court chez le charpentier. Cela m'a donné deux louches et une garde de bois en forme de sphère.

----------


## 564.3

> Au fait hier soir j'ai construit un appareil pour démonter les armes et les outils dans la forge, j'ai forgé un marteau (qui est à la forge). J'ai vu que l'on pouvait construire une machine pour fondre les objets en métaux à l'extérieur de la forge sur la droite (ça serait bien pratique pour fondre toutes les merdouilles qu'on trouve dans les coffres et qui encombrent les étagères et récupérer le métal).


Ah cool, je me demandais ce qu'était ce machin.
Pour le coup des marteaux je n'ai pas bien compris ceux qui marchaient pour le craft & menuiserie. Ceux que j'ai refait sont des petits comme celui qu'on avait, dans le doute. Pour la forge le gros qui est à coté a l'air bien par contre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai tenté et foiré 3 fois le tuto pour faire un manche court chez le charpentier. Cela m'a donné deux louches et une garde de bois en forme de sphère.


Faut bien taper sur les zones en surbrillance bleu dans l'ordre, et retourner avec la manivelle si tu n'en vois plus sur la face exposée.
D'ailleurs j'ai looté un plan de manche long, type manche à balais un peu recourbé. Je ne sais pas si on l'avait déjà avant, et pas trop sur de l'intéret.

----------


## nodulle

> Ouaip j'ai refait un tours tout à l'heure pour confirmer, et j'ai trouvé de vrais bouleaux plus loin.


Il va falloir que tu nous montres ton coin à champignon parce qu'avec hommedumatch on a fait le grand tour on en a pas vu un seul. Il en est mort en boucle le pauvre.  ::XD::

----------


## 564.3

> Il va falloir que tu nous montres ton coin à champignon parce qu'avec hommedumatch on a fait le grand tour on en a pas vu un seul. Il en est mort en boucle le pauvre.


Euh le grand tour j'avais commencé mais c'est chaud, et quand on s'éloigne pas mal la procgen devient assez chaotique. À un moment je me suis retrouvé dans des montagnes et je n'arrivais plus à trouver comment descendre. Depuis que Rodwin s'est explosé lundi (pas loin du village heureusement), je fais gaffe. Là je ne savais plus où j'étais, ça aurait été difficile de retrouver mon matos.

Au final je n'ai trouvé que deux boulots, mais j'ai pas trop fait le malin en solo. Il avait l'air d'y en avoir un paquet au loin, mais je ne suis pas allé vérifier.
Il m'aurait aussi fallu un homedumatch pour prendre les coups des ents pendant que je coupe les arbres  ::ninja:: 

J'ai aussi vu d'autres types d'arbres (probablement le bois noir, mais faut une hache en fer) et de minerais dans un mixte foret/montage (probablement loin derrière la mine).

En fait le plus safe c'est de passer par la zone où il n'y a que le terrain vide encore plus à l'extérieur, puis faire des percées dans la forêt en nettoyant progressivement. Traverser en courant ça va, mais si on s'arrête on est mort.
Quoiqu'à beaucoup on doit pouvoir prendre pied directement plus au centre sans se faire déborder.

----------


## nodulle

Hier soir j'ai pas mal miné dans le col de montagne au dessus de la mine pour monter mon XP afin de débloquer la skill écholocation (jusqu'à y péter une pioche). Il y a pas mal de filon de cuivre et de charbon qui repop assez rapidement (pour l'instant).
Ensuite je suis allé tester avec hommedumatch ma nouvelle skill dans la mine. On s'est donné comme objectif de ramener du minerai de fer (je crois avoir vu dans le wiki que c'était à partir du niveau 10) en descendant assez profondément (on a pas vraiment compté). Il y a des niveaux assez chaud avec pas mal de mob. On a trouvé un autel (de téléportation ?) à construire qui ressemble au même qui se trouve au-dessus de la mine. On final j'ai cassé ma seconde pioche et on a pas trouvé de filon de fer...  ::sad::

----------


## Rodwin

Je suis en vacances pendant deux semaines...
Prenez soin du village !

----------


## 564.3

Bonnes vacances. Le village ça devrait aller, je m'inquiéterais plutôt pour la mine  ::ninja:: 

Je me reconnecterais probablement ce WE pour voir si je retrouve les bouleaux.

----------


## 564.3

Bon finalement je suis retourné dans la forêt avec nodulle. Il y a un spot à bouleaux plutôt fourni, et ça respawn aussi vite qu'on les récolte.



Maintenant il y en a un paquet qui traine dans une armoire du charpentier, faudra les garder pour réparer je ne sais plus quel raccourcis dans la foret. Ensuite je ne sais pas, c'est peut-être plus solide que le bois de base.
On a quand même réparé le pont vers l'ouest, derrière il y a un sorte de labyrinthe avec quelques murs à faire sauter mais on n'avait pas les explosifs nécessaires. Il y a un autel pour lister son XP dans toutes les compétences et au dessus du labyrinthe un pour les guerriers.

Ils avaient aussi fait sauter un mur au nord du town hall, il en reste un autre qu'on peut contourner et derrière une caisse qui file du liquide de retours au village pour remplir les potions.

----------


## hommedumatch

Avec quelle hache avez-vous coupé les bouleaux?

----------


## 564.3

> Avec quelle hache avez-vous coupé les bouleaux?


Avec une hache en cuivre. On a coupé jusqu'à ce que nos haches pètent.
Visiblement mettre une pièce sur la tête renforce un peu la hache, celle de nodulle a l'air d'avoir pété moins vite que la mienne qui était juste manche + lame.
J'en ai refaite une avec une tête à double lame pour voir, mais ça ne tiens plus à la ceinture...

Sinon comme disait nodulle, ce qui manque surtout maintenant c'est du fer.
On est allé voir dans les montagnes par derrière la forêt, mais c'est des dépots de cuivre. Il y a aussi des sortes de puits géants avec du cuivre au fond.

----------


## Hideo

'tain j'ai pas pu recup' de casque  ::cry:: 
Du coup va falloir attendre la semaine pro que je retourne a la maison avant de pouvoir passer voir ce que vous avez fait ces deux dernières semaines.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais c'est ballot  :Emo: . Pour le suivi, résumé de la soirée principalement à la mine. On était un peu limite pour l'expédition, mais bon…

On est descendu au 13e niveau je crois, et je suis mort 2x:
- première fois trop la confiance, mais en fait je n'avais plus beaucoup de vie et on se traine quand on est blessé
- deuxième fois à jouer avec de la dynamite
Ça a permis de voir qu'on peut utiliser les potions de téléportation avec un sac à la main.
Et on n'a toujours pas vu de minerai de fer, mais on l'a peut-être raté en évitant la baston.

Avancée des travaux:
- réparation du téléporteur au dessus de la mine, par contre faut 15 cristaux par personne à chaque usage
- réparation du raccourcis près de la forge pour aller dans la montage vers la foret
- la machine de crafting avancé (améliorer les sacs à dos notamment) en est à 14/20 lingots de fer
- le raccourcis à l'entrée de la forêt est maintenant à 150/150 bouleaux, 0/25 herbe sèche, 0/5 lingots de fer (moins important que la machine de crafting)
- le raccourcis juste au dessus demande: 0/90 bois noir, 4/12 herbe sèche


Tant que j'y suis, une capture de la carte depuis que le passage à l'ouest est débloqué. D'ailleurs je n'y suis pas retourné, pas sur de ce qui est derrière les murs restants. Peut-être un chemin plus court pour monter.


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## hommedumatch

Utile ce raccourcis vers la plaine. Je me suis posé dans le coin des bouleaux. Je les taillerai en boucle à ma prochaine connexion.

----------


## 564.3

> Utile ce raccourcis vers la plaine. Je me suis posé dans le coin des bouleaux. Je les taillerai en boucle à ma prochaine connexion.


Je ne crois pas qu'on ait encore besoin de bouleaux pour débloquer/reconstruire des choses, mais ça fait probablement des trucs en bois plus solides quand on l'utilise pour le craft.
J'avais aussi oublié de dire que j'avais trouvé une sorte de gourde japonaise, comme les fioles mais contiens deux doses. Par contre ça ne tiens pas dans un petit slot de ceinture.

Sinon je ne me suis pas connecté depuis lundi, je ferais probablement un tours ce WE.
À partir du 13 juillet les serveurs vont peut-être se prendre une claque avec l'arrivée des joueurs Quest, selon comment est foutue leur infra.

----------


## nodulle

Je serais pas dispo ce weekend et lundi prochain. Si vous faites un tour dans les mines avec le téléporteur, surtout allez-y avec une fiole de téléportation pour le retour et ramenez aussi assez de cristal pour compenser votre coût d'entrée et financer celui des copains. Il faudrait pas se retrouver à court et être obligé de se taper les 10 étages à pieds.  :;): 

Pour les fioles de téléportation, je ne sais plus si on l'a dit mais il y a une source dans une caisse en bois en continuant derrière la maison du craft, après la carrière, il faut monter les escaliers en bois. Gardez donc vos fioles vides pour les remplir.

----------


## 564.3

Ah tu nous met la pression là. Si je vais dans les mines en solo je vais peut-être récolter du cristal, mais il y restera ainsi que tout le reste de mon matos  ::ninja:: 
Bon d'un autre coté je ferais peut-être plus gaffe.

Sinon t'y es retourné depuis lundi ? T'as trouvé du fer ?

----------


## nodulle

Non j'ai pas eu l'occasion d'y retourner. Vu comment ça commence à piquer en plus...  ::sad::

----------


## hommedumatch

Le serpent bleu m'a surpris avec son enchainement rapide. Il tombe après 5 flèches.

----------


## Hideo

> Je serais pas dispo ce weekend et lundi prochain. Si vous faites un tour dans les mines avec le téléporteur, surtout allez-y avec une fiole de téléportation pour le retour et ramenez aussi assez de cristal pour compenser votre coût d'entrée et financer celui des copains. Il faudrait pas se retrouver à court et être obligé de se taper les 10 étages à pieds. 
> 
> Pour les fioles de téléportation, je ne sais plus si on l'a dit mais il y a une source dans une caisse en bois en continuant derrière la maison du craft, après la carrière, il faut monter les escaliers en bois. Gardez donc vos fioles vides pour les remplir.


Bon a savoir ca ! 
De retour en Irlande, si j'ai la foi je ferai un petit tour ce soir histoire de check un peu mais sinon demain j'en serai ! 
Pas impossible que je ramene de la nouvelle recrue dans la foulee d'ailleurs.

----------


## hommedumatch

Ça a bien poussé. J'y suis ce soir et demain si vous comptez aller dans la mine.

----------


## 564.3

> https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/...d884cefa_z.jpg
> 
> Ça a bien poussé. J'y suis ce soir et demain si vous comptez aller dans la mine.


Ah carrément, t'as fait une plantation de bouleaux  ::o: 

Finalement ce WE j'ai fait joujou avec ce que j'ai acheté pendant les soldes (et DR2 comme d'hab, d'ailleurs j'étais tenté d'aller couper des bouleaux avec ma voiture  :Halmet: )

Mais je serais là demain soir normalement.

----------


## 564.3

Résumé de la soirée

Quelque bricoles dans le village puis expédition dans la mine à 4: 564.3, Hideo, Hommedumatch, Shabu.
Téléportation au niveau 10, au niveau 11 le groupe complet s'est fait one-shot par l'explosion d'un golem d'or (?) sur lequel on tapait tous. Du coup les boules, surtout qu'on n'avait pas assez de cristaux pour redescendre direct.
On est reparti peut-être un peu trop en slip (torche et un peu de bouffe + une potion de retours au cas où) et c'était tendu pour retourner au niveau 11 en courant. Mais ça aide peut-être d'être 4 pour éclairer/ratisser une plus grande zone pour trouver la sortie.
Bizarrement notre matos était revenu à l'entrée du niveau, mais tant mieux. Ensuite on a continué à descendre et miner un paquet de cristaux et un peu de fer (des golems en drop aussi). On n'était peut-être pas loin du niveau 20 quand on a arrêté, mais on descend assez facilement quand c'est éclairé.

Au final ça a fait 10 lingots de fer, 6 ont été mis pour débloquer l'outil de craft qui permet d'ajouter des extensions sur les sacs.
Page 10 il y a une extension en forme d'anneau qui permet de mettre une arme à 2 mains sur le coté. Une pioche qui a une lanterne au bout continue bien d'éclairer.
Et à je ne sais plus quelle page il y a la sacoche avec 2 slots de rangement.

Pour être utilisées en craft, les plaques de cuivre doivent être forgées pour être aplaties. Par contre il y a un bug d'empilement avec les autre, faut faire gaffe à ce qu'elles ne se mélangent pas.

Éclater une potion au sol fait une zone d'effet, pour téléporter tout le monde d'un coup.

----------


## hommedumatch



----------


## Hideo

C'etait mal parti mais au final on a quand meme bien rentabilise la descente.
On a >200 cristaux pour se TP, on peut dire adieux aux 10 premiers niveaux de la mine et c'est pas un mal !  ::lol:: 

Va falloir que j'aille explorer un peu l'exterieur et crafter quelques betises pour mon sac maintenant .

----------


## 564.3

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmifsAVU02s


Ah c'est pas mal d'avoir fait une vidéo de la descente, pour s'y retrouver peut-être un peu plus vite les fois suivantes en allant du bon coté.
Enfin là on va finir par avoir plein de piles de cristaux et la suite est plutôt bien éclairée, mais ce genre d'enregistrement pourrait être utile quand même.

Sinon je ne sais pas si tu connais la technique de l'aspirateur pour ramasser des trucs: prendre une pile de 2+ qui fait un petit sac, et le passer sur les objets du même type qui trainent au sol. Par contre la pile qu'on a en main a une taille plus limitée que celle dans le sac, et faut toujours en garder une petite à la ceinture.

Et Hideo dis nous pour que se relaie pour payer le serveur. Je ne sais pas si c'est plus simple de t'envoyer 10 balles par Paypal/autre, ou se relayer en paiement direct à Township Tale (pas trop sur comment ça se passe). En tous cas pour ce que j'ai fait dessus ça les vaut.

----------


## Hideo

> Ah c'est pas mal d'avoir fait une vidéo de la descente, pour s'y retrouver peut-être un peu plus vite les fois suivantes en allant du bon coté.
> Enfin là on va finir par avoir plein de piles de cristaux et la suite est plutôt bien éclairée, mais ce genre d'enregistrement pourrait être utile quand même.
> 
> Sinon je ne sais pas si tu connais la technique de l'aspirateur pour ramasser des trucs: prendre une pile de 2+ qui fait un petit sac, et le passer sur les objets du même type qui trainent au sol. Par contre la pile qu'on a en main a une taille plus limitée que celle dans le sac, et faut toujours en garder une petite à la ceinture.
> 
> Et Hideo dis nous pour que se relaie pour payer le serveur. Je ne sais pas si c'est plus simple de t'envoyer 10 balles par Paypal/autre, ou se relayer en paiement direct à Township Tale (pas trop sur comment ça se passe). En tous cas pour ce que j'ai fait dessus ça les vaut.


Ah effectivement ça serait pas con de "mapper" les niveaux qu'on peut pas encore skipper. 

Pour le serveur, du coup j'ai paye 10 balles et visiblement y'a pas besoin de renouvellement du coup pas besoin de s'embeter ! C'est deja vachement moins cher que les serveurs de Valheim  ::P:

----------


## hommedumatch

Je viens de fabriquer le gros sac. 16 slots + 2x4 sacoches. L'inconvénient, C'est le même stockage que les emplacements à la ceinture. Bien pour la diversité mais pas de stack 100/60/50.

----------


## 564.3

> Je viens de fabriquer le gros sac. 16 slots + 2x4 sacoches. L'inconvénient, C'est le même stockage que les emplacements à la ceinture. Bien pour la diversité mais pas de stack 100/60/50.


En gros ça fait 16 + 8 (24) slots au lieu de 9x2 + 4 (22) ? Ça reste quand même mieux, mais faut pas mal se faire chier pour chasser les cerfs.

----------


## hommedumatch

Plutôt 24 contre 11. Bourré de minerais cela ferait : 24x30=720   vs   11x100=1100.
J'ai raté deux fois la fixation avec les clous sur un des cuirs lourds, ça m'en a couté 5 au final.

Pour la chasse, j'ai bien monté le tir à l'arc. Il suffit de tirer d'assez loin pour qu'il n'ait pas peur. Il ne réagit même pas aux dégâts.
J'en farmerai d'autres.

----------


## 564.3

> Plutôt 24 contre 11. Bourré de minerais cela ferait : 24x30=720   vs   11x100=1100.
> J'ai raté deux fois la fixation avec les clous sur un des cuirs lourds, ça m'en a couté 5 au final.
> 
> Pour la chasse, j'ai bien monté le tir à l'arc. Il suffit de tirer d'assez loin pour qu'il n'ait pas peur. Il ne réagit même pas aux dégâts.
> J'en farmerai d'autres.


C'est 50 les piles de minerais non ? Je ne sais plus ce qui est à 30, peut-être les lingots. Ou alors je confonds avec le charbon ou je ne sais quoi.
Et dans les sacoches normales je crois que c'est simple contenance, sauf les spécialisées.

----------


## Hideo

Si on est pas beaux.

Pro-tip: Dans les options avant de rejoindre un serveur on peut activer une option 'toggle name display' qui permet d'avoir les noms des gens tout le temps affiche apres les avoir actives avec le menu a boules bleus une premiere fois.
Pratique. 

Sinon a trouve le TP des mines au level 20  ::lol:: 
Visiblement le premier Trail of Combat est au niveau 21, ca peut p'tet valoir le coup de faire ca avec le plus de monde possible.

----------


## Hideo

Petite session exploration exterieure avec Shabu hier soir histoire de changer un peu de la mine et en profiter pour monter en experience, y'en a un qui veut tirer trois fleches en meme temps.  ::P: 

Tout commence comme d'habitude a CPC Town, on prend de quoi grignoter sur le chemin, je craft un arc et une hache, on trouve des fleches et surtout on oublie pas la popo de retour. 
On est pret -> direction l'Est vers la foret: parfait pour s'entrainer au tir a l'arc et aucun de nous deux n'etait encore alle plus loin que la ou on s'etait arrete a la toute premiere session.



On avance tranquillement en s'attendant a tomber sur un cul de sac un moment ou a un autre. 
Et puis on tombe sur la plaine :  ::o: 
C'est enorme ! On etait comme des gamins.
On peut voir sur la carte qu'au final on en a clairement pas fait le tour meme si j'ai bien l'impression que c'est principalement du vide. 

En s'y baladant on tombe sur un chemin qui continue vers l'Est (je crois) et qui nous amene plus loin que ce que la carte affiche, encore une bonne surprise pour nous.
On commence a tomber sur des Bambi. Qu'on eclate of course.  :Tutut: 

On arrive a cet endroit ou on finira part poser un petit camp pour glander un peu et faire peter un petit feu d'artifice parce que pourquoi pas.



Avant de poser le camp c'est aussi l'endroit ou on est tombe sur un cerf plus gros que les autres qu'on a juste pas reussi a tomber. ~20 fleches dans le bide et un bon paquet de coups au corps-a-corps quand meme.
La nuit a fini par tomber, il a reussi a s'echapper le gros batard de Zoubir. :<_<: 

Vision d'artiste : 


On continue d'avancer et on a fini par trouver une version un peu plus venere de Groot: 

Spoiler Alert! 







Malheureusement, comme on peut le voir sur le screen, j'ai marche sur une plante qui envoie du poison et j'en suis mort. 
Shabu a recup' mon stuff, bu sa potion et c'etait l'heure d'aller faire dodo.
D'ici lundi on devrait etre pret pour le Trial Of Combat  ::P: 

Note: On commence a etre short niveau potion de retour, y'a un endroit ou on peut les remplir nan ?

----------


## hommedumatch

Vous vous êtes bien amusés.  ::): 

C'est cette arbre qui donne du redwood (couleur orange). J'en ai déjà mis 130/150 pour le pont.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais c'est sympa de faire des petits résumés ici  :;): 

Ah cool hommedumatch, c'est déjà ça de fait. Il faudra quand même une hache du bon métal pour choper la graine à la fin.
Pour préciser, il parle du pont qui va à la tours en hauteur, loin derrière la mine (si je me plante pas).

----------


## hommedumatch

Je reviens sur ce que je disais en jeu, par rapport au drop des graines. Cela tombe bien sur les monstres de type arbre.
Je viens d'avoir la graine de redwood. Je garde ça au chaud pour débloquer le pont avec tout le monde.

----------


## Rodwin

Merci pour vos histoire, c'est cool à lire !

----------


## BenRicard

Bonjour à vous, je viens d'acquérir un oculus quest et le jeu me fait bien de l'oeil. Du coup j'avais quelques questions à la con à vous posez : Déjà est-il possible de vous rejoindre avec le Quest ? et puis l'autre question est de savoir si ça reste intéressant de vous rejoindre sur une partie qui est déjà, je suppose, bien avancée ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !  ::): 

Ben

----------


## 564.3

> Bonjour à vous, je viens d'acquérir un oculus quest et le jeu me fait bien de l'oeil. Du coup j'avais quelques questions à la con à vous posez : Déjà est-il possible de vous rejoindre avec le Quest ? et puis l'autre question est de savoir si ça reste intéressant de vous rejoindre sur une partie qui est déjà, je suppose, bien avancée ?


Pour l'instant il n'y a pas de cross-play entre la version Quest et PC. Tu peux jouer avec nous à la version PC (gratos) via Oculus Link ou Air Link.
On a un peu de tous les niveaux d'expérience et d'investissement parmi les joueurs. Lundi dernier un nouveau a débarqué par exemple. Il n'y a pas un écart monstrueux de puissance, c'est toujours possible de participer aux soirées où on se regroupe.
Une partie de la découverte est personnelle, genre la zone tuto et des cheklists quand on débarque sur un serveur. Tu peux ensuite te fixer quelques objectifs (genre te crafter une épée) et progresser à ton rythme, même si on a déjà débloqué pas mal de choses et que du matos traine un peu partout sur les étagères.

Pour préciser, en général on fait une sortie groupée le lundi soir. Le canal de communication principal est le chat textuel Steam, pour savoir quand il y en a qui jouent sinon, et où on échange pour résoudre des problèmes etc. Puis on a tendance à utiliser un canal audio sur Discord CPC pour discuter dans le jeu sans forcément être à coté.
Plus d'infos: https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...es-gens-du-fun

----------


## BenRicard

Bon et bien j'ai pas encore investi dans un câble donc c'est mort pour moi....

Je regarderais ça à l'occaz, il faut que je me penche sur le sujet. D'ailleurs, si tu sais si un câble est meilleur qu'un autre, je suis preneur.

----------


## 564.3

> Bon et bien j'ai pas encore investi dans un câble donc c'est mort pour moi....
> 
> Je regarderais ça à l'occaz, il faut que je me penche sur le sujet. D'ailleurs, si tu sais si un câble est meilleur qu'un autre, je suis preneur.


Si t'as un point d'accès wifi branché en giga à l'ordi, Air Link devrait être pas mal sinon. L'avantage c'est que tu peux continuer de faire des 360° no scope sans t'entortiller.
La discussion la plus focalisée sur le sujet est https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...s-Quest-2-avis

Ou alors tu peux attendre que le cross play soit dispo entre la version Quest et PC. Mais si t'as un bon PC, ça serait de toute façon dommage de ne pas l'utiliser pour certains jeux VR.

----------


## Hideo

Comme dit 564.3 si t'as un pc pour faire tourner des jeux VR et que tu peux jouer dans la meme piece que ton routeur wifi Air Link vaut clairement le coup. Entre le cable et Air Link (qui fonctionne) y'a pas vraiment de question a se poser. 

Pour le serveur sinon encore une fois comme dit 564.3 y'a une grosse partir de decouverte du monde et de ses sytemes qui est du coup tres perso mais sinon aucun soucis pour nous rejoindre pendant une sortie, c'est meme un tres bon moyens de decouvrir ces systemes, et on peut t'equiper temporairement pour  ::):  
Et je ramene p'tet encore un nouveau Lundi soir  ::P:

----------


## Hideo

Un Lundi soir qui nous aura fait voir du pays en compagnie des camarades Nodulle, 564.3, Hommedumatch, Shabu et moi-meme aka 'El Touristos'. 

2 Objectifs ce soir, essayer d'atteindre la tour qui nous nargue depuis quelques semaines et descendre dans la Mines pour faire le premier 'Trial Of Combat' ! 
Nous commencons par la Tour ! 

Tout le monde s'equipe: torche, potion de Retour, nourriture et de quoi se defendre ! 
Je prend ma nouvelle epee de cuivre fraichement forgee, un bouclier qui traine dans un rack, et en avant ! 
Nous nous dirigeons vers la Mine et nous la depassons, direction plein Sud (je crois) ! 




Chemins tortueux, gouffres a droite et gauche et tout plein de Racaillou sous steroids. Mais rien ne peut ebranler la compagnie du Canard Laque ! 
Sauf pour moi qui suis tombe comme une merde dans un des ravins -_-
Heureusement mes compagnons ont pu recuperer mon equipement. 

Getting Close  ! 


Mais impossible de passer sans reparer le pont.
Pas fous les palmipedes, Hommedumatch a tout prevu et a recuperer la graine-de-je-sais-pas-trop-quoi sur un des mega-groot qu'on a vu la semaine derniere avec Shabu ! 

Hop, tout beau tout propre ! 


En avant ! 



On traverse ce petit plateau en fracassant tout sur notre passage comme d'habitude... et nous y sommes !


Une tour de 265 metres de haut. En arrivant tout en haut on gagne un pouvoir nous permettant de grimper sur n'importe quelle surface. Yummy. 
Starting point.


Notre meilleur score : la quatrieme poutre x)
Il va falloir en matter du tuto Youtube.


Les plus courageux retenterons de leur cote, pour finir la soiree on part sur la 'Trial of cooooooooooooooombaaaaaaaaaaaaat' *MortalKombatVoice*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Direction le niveau 20 de la mine, le Trial est au niveau 21. 
Nous trouvons l'entree, pour l'ouvrir il faut inserer et allumer 2 torches. 


Time for Baston  :Petit Viking: 



Deux des notres succombent sous les crachats de ces saloperies de Wyverns mais nous venons a bout du Trial !
A nous les tresors et surtout la gemme qui nous permet d'ameliorer la forge pour pouvoir faire des alliages, yeah ! Et la petite buff de PV aussi, ca fait toujours plaisir.



Une grande victoire pour CPC Town.

----------


## nodulle

Belle narration.  :;): 

Il va effectivement se renseigner sur la tour parce que c'est bien galère. Et vu la hauteur ça va prendre 3 plombes à grimper...  ::sad:: 

On a pu miner pas mal de fer aussi, on a donc pu construire la machine à fondre à coté de la forge. Ça va permettre de se débarrasser de toute les babioles en métal et faire du ménage dans les étagères !

----------


## hommedumatch

J'ai trouvé un beau guide ici. Je n'ai regardé que les 8 premières minutes qui expliquent bien le positionnement des mains et du corps. Je vais tenter de faire le reste sans spoil.

----------


## 564.3

Merci Hideo pour le reportage photo et hommedumatch pour le tuto  :;): 
Effectivement c'est bizarre la façon dont il faut orienter les controleurs et se projeter, à réessayer.

Je me suis reconnecté là, et j'ai trouvé quelques trucs dans des coffres vers la source de liquide à téléportation.
J'en ai mis dans la machine à fondre: une lanterne rapporte du cuivre (3 ou 4 lingots je crois), et une poignée moyenne 2 lingots de fer.
Et il y avait un plan de tête de pelle. J'en ai faite une que j'ai laissé à la place de la rouillée dans la maison du mineur, et en ai gardé une où j'ai mis une lame d'épée de l'autre coté. Pas trop sur si c'est efficace ce genre de pitrerie, mais ça a l'air de marcher.

Edit: ah oui, et le jeu est passé en 0.0.77.10, il y a 1-2Go à télécharger

----------


## hommedumatch

Edit: Désolé! J'avais oublié de la mettre en public. Le temps que "l'encodage Youtube" termine.

----------


## Hideo

'This video is unavailable.' chez moi :/

----------


## nodulle

J'ai fait un tour tout à l'heure pour faire 2-3 bricoles.

En fait tout ce que l'on construit sur la table de craft peut également s'y décrafter. Pour ce faire il faut enlever la page de recette de la table et poser l'objet à décrafter dessus. L'objet se trouve en lévitation au dessus (comme quand on craft un objet) et il faut utiliser un marteau et un burin sur les différents éléments de l'objet (dans l'ordre inverse du craft). Un seul coup et ça saute. On récupère tous les ingrédients sans aucune perte. J'ai démonté un sac à dos et une poche de sac qui trainés dans la pièce. J'ai aussi démonté une lanterne qui donne 14 boucles en fer que j'ai de suite fait fondre pour avoir au moins 5 lingots de fer ! Comme le fer est une denrée rare, ce que je propose dorénavant c'est de démonter toutes les lanternes qu'ont trouve pour récupérer le fer. Et ceux qui veulent une lanterne d'en crafter une avec des boucles en cuivre.  ::): 

Quelqu'un a retenter la tour ?

----------


## hommedumatch

J'ai essayé plusieurs fois. La grande poussée verticale ne fonctionne pas bien chez moi, contrairement à la grande poussée vers l'avant. Je suis coincé un peu avant le 3ème autel.
Avec une grande poussée verticale, il y a tellement de raccourcis possibles.



Cette vidéo est pas mal aussi. Il y a le concept d'élasticité pour faire un plus grand bond.

----------


## 564.3

J'y ai passé 1h, et malgré les 2 tutos je n'ai pas chopé le coup pour faire les grands sauts de façon fiable. J'ai passé un peu de temps en bas à faire des tests sans beaucoup insister, puis j'ai enchainé pour passer le 2e checkpoint puis faire quasi tout le tours de la cours par le haut. J'ai vérifié ce qu'il se passe si on quitte le jeu, ça reste en mode challenge et revient au dernier checkpoint.

Entre l'inertie, certains snappings de placement des mains ou du corps (repositionnement automatique), c'est assez agaçant je trouve. J'aime bien les jeux de parkours en général, mais là ce n'est pas très réussi ni instinctif. Enfin je referais quelques tentatives, mais l'autre problème c'est qu'il  faut se taper 10-15min de trajet pour tester, et ma gourde est buggée dans cette zone, donc j'ai du faire le trajet retours à pieds. Faudra que je prenne une potion de plus au cas où ça recommence.

----------


## 564.3

Pour résumer, hier soir on a descendu pas mal d'étages 20+ de la mine et principalement récolté une tonne de fer, aussi bien en minerais qu'en objets à fondre. Au final il y a plus de 300 lingots je crois.

Le challenge de combat a été reset, et faudra qu'on se le refasse avec ceux qui n'ont pas eu leur point de vie. Ça file pas mal de loot aussi, notamment des cristaux, parce qu'on n'en a pas vu plus bas pour l'instant. Je crois que c'est plus efficace que faire des expéditions dédiées en remontant 20-, tant qu'il y en a qui survivent. Enfin, il devrait y en ravoir autours du niveau 30 normalement, peut-être de 30 à 40 vu qu'il y en avait de 10 à 20.

----------


## Hideo

Ah ca se rapproche du fond ! 
Vous avez trouve un tp ?

----------


## 564.3

> Ah ca se rapproche du fond ! 
> Vous avez trouve un tp ?


Arf on a de la marge quand même. Je ne crois pas qu'on soit arrivé à 30, peut-être 27-28. On a bien pris le temps de nettoyer les niveaux, parfois ramé pour trouver la sortie aussi. Il y avait un mur à exploser vachement planqué, et un mini trou de souris au fond d'un cul de sac. On n'avait pas de cristaux, donc pas marqué le chemin. De toute façon si on en avait mis avant ils ont despawn.

Par ailleurs on a déterré des œufs de dragon, et dedans il y a un assortiment de minerais, y compris des rares qu'on trouve au fond de la mine. En avoir 1-2 ne permet pas de faire grand chose, et déterrer prend pas mal de temps. Ma pelle en cuivre se dégradait vachement vite aussi, je crois qu'elle était au bord d'exploser à la fin. Bref pas trop sur de l'intérêt, mais c'est marrant, ça fait Kinder Surprise.

----------


## nodulle

Pour la prochaine fois je me posais aussi la question vu qu'on avait pas trouvé de cristaux. Je me souviens plus si on avait tout ratisser la dernière fois mais je pensais partir du niveau 10 et descendre au niveau 20 pour ramasser tous les cristaux qu'on trouve. Ou alors on repart direct du niveau 20 mais on torche jusqu'à un niveau avec des cristaux pour commencer à tout récolter.

----------


## 564.3

Faire le challenge niveau 20 (ou 21) ça peut-être pas mal aussi, non ? On a récupéré des centaines de cristaux à la fin.
On peut se le faire à 3-4 si ça ne part pas en vrilles, genre nettoyer rapidos un coté pour s'y planquer et ça devrait aller.

----------


## nodulle

Ah oui c'est vrais il y a le challenge. Il faudrait s'assurer avant que les coffres repop bien quand on le refait. Ça serait ballot de retrouver les caisses vide à la fin !

----------


## 564.3

> Ah oui c'est vrais il y a le challenge. Il faudrait s'assurer avant que les coffres repop bien quand on le refait. Ça serait ballot de retrouver les caisses vide à la fin !


On peut faire le pari que c'est le cas, tout a l'air reset. Ça serait un peu salop de nous faire combattre les monstres avec rien au bout. Au pire t'auras ton PV comme ça, et ptet d'autres selon qui est là.
Les seuls trucs persistants doivent être l'ouverture de la sortie vers la suite et la gemme pour débloquer l'alliage.

----------


## hommedumatch

Derrière les barreaux, le coffre doit être fermé.
edit : 5ème checkpoint atteint. Je regarde cette 5ème étape d'en bas. Cela a l'air long et éprouvant.
Edit 2 : Ça y est! J'ai le pouvoir. Il faut être délicat pour fouiller les étagères mais ça va.

----------


## 564.3

Bravo pour le pouvoir d'escalade au fait  :;): 

Pour résumer ce qu'on a fait hier vu qu'il n'y avait pas foule (principalement nodulle et moi).

Surtout du ménage, genre ramené / fondu ce qui trainait au début de la mine. Les chaudrons sont assez galère à trimballer mais rapportent 5-6 lingots de fer, et autant avoir quelque chose dans les bras.

Débloqué quelques trucs: un rangement de plus dans la forge, une machine pour faire des pièces au town hall, une machine pour désassembler les objets chez le menuisier.

Le plus intéressant est une balance dans la baraque à coté de la forge et une 2e dans celle où on craft les sacs.
Ça faisait pas mal de temps que j'avais tendance à trainer comme une tortue, en fait c'était à cause d'une pile de silex au fond du sac. Ça pèse beaucoup plus que ce que je pensais.

----------


## 564.3

Un petit tours avec Hommedumatch ce soir.

On a commencé par un passage en forêt parce qu'il me manquait un peu d'XP pour débloquer le projection d'onde de choc à l'épée. Faut prendre le coup de main, mais c'est efficace. En caverne il vaut mieux une arme maniable plutôt que la méga pelle à tarte que je m'étais faite, sinon on est gêné par le décors.

Puis on a tenté le trial of combat niveau 20 à deux. On savait ce qu'il nous attendait donc on s'est placé efficacement, mais les monstres ont l'air d'avoir moins de vie. Il n'y avait pas grand chose dans les coffres à la fin, genre 10 cristaux et quelques conneries. On a enchainé par une remontée pour récupérer du cristal, au moins pour rembourser le trajet. Ils ont bien respawn partout aux niveaux 19-15, on en a récupéré pas loin de 400.

----------


## Couillu

Hello !

Je suis en train de l'installer, ça a l'air sympatoche. Je vais faire un petit tour pour découvrir ce soir. Y'aurait éventuellement du monde de connecté sur le serveur CPC ? Mon pseudo c'est MisterHubble.  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Salut, je me connecte parfois le WE et surtout le lundi soir, où on essaie de se regrouper pour faire les trucs plus chauds et débloquer/découvrir de nouvelles zones.
Je ne me rappelle pas bien comment fonctionne le système d'invitation pour rejoindre le serveur. Un truc du genre faire la demande avec le code sur l'OP via le jeu et que quelqu'un valide dans le jeu. Fais la demande des que tu peux et au pire quelqu'un validera d'ici lundi.

Enfin faudra déjà que tu fasses le tuto qui n'est pas super clair (et optionnel maintenant je crois ?) dans une sorte d'instance dédiée.
À la création du perso la gestion des trucs payants est un peu foireuse aussi, on ne peut pas facilement tout virer. Et c'est un perso par serveur (même pour le tuto), mais tu peux sauvegarder son apparence avec une machine à gauche. Dans un premier temps c'est plus simple de prendre n'importe quoi via la manivelle random, du moment que ça passe. On peut changer ensuite de toute façon.

Sur le serveur CPC (version PC, pas native Quest), on a déjà quasi tout débloqué et il y a du matos qui traine un peu partout.
Normalement t'as une checklist perso de type tuto et débloquer la vision des zones de la carte.
Il n'y a pas de différence énorme entre un perso haut niveau et bas niveau dans ce jeu, donc pour faire des trucs en groupe ce n'est pas trop gênant. Enfin surtout en points de vie, pour l'attaque les compétences sont quand même x2 x3 ou quelque chose du genre.

Globalement ce n'est pas un jeu hyper avancé sur la variété du loot et des compétences par rapport aux MMO & co. Par contre le gameplay VR est plutôt bien foutu.

----------


## 564.3

Couillu finalement t'as lancé l'invitation ? J'aurais du penser à me connecter pour vérifier cet aprem, au pire je ferais la vérif demain soir.
Lundi soir on verra s'il y a du monde pour faire un truc en groupe, mais en ce moment il n'y a pas foule.

----------


## Hideo

J'ai envoye une invit' pour le pseudo 'MisterHubble'  ::):  

Pas tres present recement effectivement, demain c'est incertain egalement.

----------


## 564.3

Hier avec Hommedumatch on a (spoiler) tenté d'aller débloquer le téléporteur du niveau 30 de la mine.

Ça commençait plutôt pas mal, à part la fois où un golem de pierre a explosé par surprise en contre bas et nous a ruiné pas mal de vie. Heureusement qu'on était à fond.
À partir du niveau 27 il y a de nouveau du crystal qu'on a commencé à récolter en masse. Puis on s'est calmé pour quand même viser surtout le téléporteur.
Arrivé au niveau 30 j'ai claqué comme un naze. Trop pris la confiance, trop bourré mon sac (ça faisait pas mal de temps que je me trainais), et un gros golem m'a éclaté en 2-3 coups alors que je tentais de fuir au ralenti, gêné en plus par le décors.
Hommedumatch commençait à avoir un de ses controleurs en alerte batterie mais a quand même tenté de trouver le téléporteur. On avait un peu de dynamite, mais il y avait une série d'au moins 5 murs à faire sauter… Il a déjà du en chercher dans les coffres, mais voyant que ça ne suffisait pas et que l'autre controleur commençait à ne plus avoir de jus, il est plutôt remonté avec une potion en ramenant mon sac.

Bref, on ne peut pas réussir à tous les coups, mais l'expérience est fun quand même. Au final on a rajouté du stock de fer et crystal.

----------

